# mailbox smoker ??



## gorillagrilla (Mar 21, 2008)

Anybody ever heard of making an old U.S.P.S. mailbox into a smoker ? Gotta chance to haul one away and was wondering. Pretty big .


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 21, 2008)

Did you notice how thick?  11 gauge(1/8th inch)  or 3/16 inch???


----------



## desertlites (Mar 21, 2008)

I think they pretty thick-that would make a great smoker i think-being my daughter a mail carrier-what a cool project grilla-q view & keep us posted.


----------



## richtee (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd think it'd be cool! Might have to have it hot-tanked to remove the 15 or so coats of paint, no doubt half of which are lead based. Repaint with the hi-temp stuff.

Dunno how large the removal door is on those, but you'd want complete access to the racks- Might need to remove and hinge the entire "square"  front portion. Would need a plate/waterpan setup, and perhaps a slide in firebox below.

Man  that would look neat with smoke drifting out the letterdrop slot!


----------



## swamprb (Mar 21, 2008)

I know a guy that has built a smoker from a drop type USPS box. I'll try to get some pics of it. I suggested adding a Char-Griller side firebox to it.


----------



## packplantpath (Mar 21, 2008)

I had a thread about this a while back.  

Here is a link for a guy who sells them.  Pretty sweet, but expensive as heck.
http://pigcookersbyralph.com/ralph/ppc4.htm

Here is my original thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...st+smoker+ever


----------



## kookie (Mar 21, 2008)

That would be a damn cool looking smoker..........I would give it a shot........keep us posted.....


----------



## gorillagrilla (Mar 22, 2008)

didnt get the thickness. I actually thought when I looked at it that it was alot lighter than I thought it would be , but seemed solid. this is a real old school one and HAS  a full hinged door on the front . Come to think about it I didnt notice a drop slot. Maybe this was used for some other purpose. says U.S. Mail on the side ( and covered in graffiti )


----------



## desertlites (Mar 22, 2008)

grab it grilla-gonna make a heck of a smoker
if not I will take it


----------



## desertlites (Mar 22, 2008)

fun project.


----------



## oillogger (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah, but will it deliver some good smoked food?


----------



## richtee (Mar 22, 2008)

oooooouch!   ;{)


----------

